# Strange or Different Names of People You have Met



## Big Don (Feb 6, 2008)

I started a new job today and two of the other newbies names were Dung and Dang. All day, trapped in a small room watching endless policy videos and listening to lectures, I decided, when Dang was born his parent's were quite impressed (Look at the size of that kid, DANG!) and Dung's sadly, were less than thrilled. I knew a pair of brother's when I was in the Army named Jon and Pete Battle. 
What odd names have you come across in real life? 
Not celebs, few can beat Ralph Lauren's real name...Lifschitz...
My dad swears he knew a guy named Schithouse, but, something makes me doubt that...


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2008)

I played music with a lady named Holly Wood.

The state of Maine that has a Senator Snowe in the senior seat on Capitol Hill


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 7, 2008)

in japan i received the calling card of someone called satani. 

j


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 7, 2008)

in austria, assman is quite a popular name..


sorry doubling....tried to erase and edit. but no can erase.


----------



## crushing (Feb 7, 2008)

Heido Ho worked out of our Hong Kong office.  There was also a Fanki Tong, which always made me think of the disco hit "Won't you take me to, Fanki Tong."

When I was in the Army I once saw a Private Seargant.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 7, 2008)

crushing said:


> Heido Ho worked out of our Hong Kong office.  There was also a Fanki Tong, which always made me think of the disco hit "Won't you take me to, Fanki Tong."
> 
> When I was in the Army I once saw a Private Seargant.


I knew a PFC Major at Fort Lewis.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 7, 2008)

I knew a man named Tiffany.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2008)

crushing said:


> When I was in the Army I once saw a Private Seargant.



As an army civilian at USMA I shared an office with Major Miner (unfortunately, not Major Minor).

At another school I had a student from S. America whose first name was Colonel.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's see... Rabbi Pastor was the rabbi at the synagogue my family attended when I was kid, and Rabbi Cantor taught religious school at the synagogue my family attended when I was in high school (for those who don't know, a cantor is the synagogue singer).

Kids I've met over the years in middle school:  Philip Morris, Extassy Unique (can't remember her last name, sorry - that's her first and middle names), Dante (female) - more will come to me.

Kerry Michael Hoffman (named for an Irish saint, an archangel, and his Jewish father)

Lee Busch (2 different brand names in one - we went to high school together)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 7, 2008)

I train with a guy whose last name is Fightmaster. It kind of puts a guy on the spot to have a name like that.
Sean


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

My dad has a Sgt. Major and a Major Sergeant in his first unit, & when he was in Boot, there were two other guys with last names Shirley and Kaye (our last name is Judy), & apparently "the three ladies" were "invited" to do a lot of pushups. My grandmother said she knew an Ima Hogg where she grew up back east. 
I knew a girl named Krystal Ball in school.


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

I went to school with James Bond. He went by Jim.

My wife knew a family with the last name of "Crapushets" (I'm not sure how it was spelled.)


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a professor Diksh!t in college.  Yes, pronounced exactly the way you might think.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 7, 2008)

When I was in the army, our First Sergeant had a blast with 2 privates in our company....Privates Dick and Ball.  That was always good for a laugh


----------



## crushing (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh man!  How could I forget this one.  I wrestled against a guy in high school who's name is Matt Burns.


----------



## pad256 (Feb 7, 2008)

I once work with a guy named Dr Yubin Hung I don't know what the Dr was in but every time I'd see his name I'd bust out laughin

Paul


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm remembering them as the day goes on. 

I knew these two hot twins when I was was younger, Tammy & Tanya Krueger. They had an Uncle Freddy...

I know a white kid named Bruce Lee.

I knew this old alcoholic Recon Corpsman named Brian Gin.


----------



## donna (Feb 7, 2008)

When I was nursing there was Nurse Okill and we still have a local doctoer here,  Dr Butcher. He was the only doc who did vasectomies here for a while.Is it any wonder I couldnt convince my hubby to get the snip!!!:eye-popping::eye-popping:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 7, 2008)

I did athletics with a guy named Slobadan, usually shortened to Slob.  But the really odd thing was his sister was named Slobadanka.  The cruel things parents do to children.


----------



## Live True (Feb 7, 2008)

In high school, my principle (Mr. Dick) had a wife whose first name was Anita.....I would have kept my maiden name.

I've also known of a Dentist who's last name is Payne.....hmmmm.....that was well thought out!:roflmao:


----------



## Big Don (Feb 7, 2008)

When my sister taught kindergarten she had twins named Shaquille and Shaquilla


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 8, 2008)

My sister told me once that she knew a girl in college named "Mary Christmas".  I've also heard of "Sterling Silver".  Several years ago, my mom met in Maine at an Aikido dojo a large man whose first name is "Mayweather".  That guy probably had to defend his name growing up.

Since my name is Robyn I can have a few interesting name combinations.  Considering we hope to marry someday, I'm glad my boyfriend's last name isn't "Hood" or "Banks". :duh:

Robyn  :wink1:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

My wife and many Mandarin speaking Chinese think the name Vandam is strange. It is very similar in pronunciation to something in Mandarin that means "all gone" or "all dead"

She actually thinks Vandam Street in Manhattan is a very strange name for a street


----------



## Stan (Feb 8, 2008)

At my company, a customer on a list had the name of Phat D. Ong.

A teacher I know had a student by the name of Nosmo King.

He says the parents actually got it from a sign in the hospital.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 8, 2008)

The pharmacist (he's 24yrs old) at the local drug store's name is Hung. "Hi, I'm Hung..."
Well that and the nice salary should work pretty good for him...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

There was a surgeon in Worcester Mass named Butcher. Just think of that one as your on the OR bed and hear Dr Butcher will be the surgeon today.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2008)

I know an E.E. prof. named Dr. _Volt_mer.


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 9, 2008)

There are some great names on the masters in my system. Theres Sifu Pace, Sifu Fox and Sifu Leopard (I'n not sure how you are meant to spell that).

Also when I was in hospital recently I met a doctor named Dr Payne.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 9, 2008)

I had an ESL kid in class whose first name was shi-thead, prounounced _shi-theed_.

A friend went to the Dr. to inquire about getting a vascectomy and the urologist he met was Dr. Chopp.

In the paper, the birth section listed a new baby boy with the name Jack Hoff.

A few weeks later, a wedding announcement gave the hyphenated name Swallows-Cox.


----------



## RED (Feb 15, 2008)

A co-worker's name is Harold (Harry) Johnson.

Local news reporter Mikaela Hunt:

http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/authors.Bio.-content-midwest-cmh-authors-mikaela_hunt.html.html

And a guy I know at Fort Gordon was PFC Sample. There is a reason he went Army and not Navy.


----------

